# Ice Fishing the Chagrin



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Anyone going to give it a shot this weekend?


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Is it locked? If so will those warmer temps mon and tues be enough to open it up? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it. That's just me though. If we had two weeks that stayed consistently below freezing you might see me give it a shot, but that just doesn't look like it's gonna happen. You'll find me standing on some thick ice on some small water.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Right now NO WAY


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive been waiting for ice at Vermilion. One week of cold temperatures isnt gonna do it though. Im hoping the couple warmer days we have in the near future wont hurt it too much but we need some real cold weather afterwards.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I fished on ice shelves the other day. Crazy how strong that stuff is. I was in shallower water of course I'm not a moron. But still pretty cool. I stood right on the edge. My buddy floated down the river on one

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking back at the forecast again i pretty much lost all faith in getting fishable ice at the rivers. Looks like the rivers could be open water again soon with 3 or 4 days of warm temps and rain


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I fished on ice shelves the other day. Crazy how strong that stuff is. I was in shallower water of course I'm not a moron. But still pretty cool. I stood right on the edge. My buddy floated down the river on one
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That is a cool pic

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

pymybob said:


> Anyone going to give it a shot this weekend?


I saw a couple guys on the.chagrin ice fishing..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

salmon king said:


> I saw a couple guys on the.chagrin ice fishing..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey guys jumbo Jim and one eyed Harry didn't make it out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

salmon king said:


> Hey guys jumbo Jim and one eyed Harry didn't make it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I seen the two knuckle heads again on the chagrin. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That shelf ice is stronger than you think

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K jones (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldn't do it


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Yea ....but it was raining..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Yea ....but it was raining..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Exactly it was 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

